# Nasopharyngoscopy with Biopsy



## SUEV (Apr 21, 2008)

I have an op report that lists a rigid nasal endoscopic sinus biopsy and a rigid nasal endoscopic pharyngeal biopsy.  I'm planning to code 31237 for the first but I'm stuck on the second.  92511 doesn't fit since a biopsy was done so would it just be included in the 31237 or is there anything else I can bill?


----------

